# Congratulations to Makybe Diva on more million dollar progeny!!!



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Found these beautiful pics of Makybe Diva's first two foals: The first one, the flashy looking colt sold for $1.5 million last year and the filly (the chestnut) just sold for 1.2 million a few days ago to...guess who...Mark Kavanagh.

I could only find baby pictures of the colt (gotta love crazy 'ol Tony Santic in the stall with flowers, what the???) if you have any baby pictures of the filly please add!!

Here's hoping the Makybe Diva legacy lives on! She is due to give birth again this year, hopefully they will release more pictures. Wonder if any of her babies will be able to beat her record and win FOUR Melbourn Cups in a row...??


----------



## icyhorse (Apr 7, 2010)

Awe, soo cute.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Hmmmm, I guess no one else is quite as excited by Makybe Diva foals as me


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Sorry, I don't keep up with most equine sports- she is a lovely mare. I can't imagine spending that much money on a horse!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i don't keep up this this kind of thing but what a cute foal! and if you think 1.5 mill is expensive. i was watching a bid for a horse that sold for 16 million AND it pooped in the show ring while being hand led around! = )


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

It's not so much the money side of it I like (I know race horses frequently go for much more than this), it's just that Makybe Diva could be Australia's greatest race horse ever (along with Phar Lap), she's a living treasure!!!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm excited!!!! haha I have to be, she's an Aussie icon along with Pharlap... come on Kiwi's you tossed him out, said he was no good so handballed him to oz, and then he turned into a superstar and you want him back? No chance  

But I must say, I am more in favour of the Diva than Pharlap.. plus she was bred about 4 hours drive from me  I'm very interested to see how her bubbies do... will be watching keenly thats for sure and I'm not even a racehorse person!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Yaaay, another Diva fan!! I am excited cos she had her first foal on a stud right near where I used to live. I think she's the greatest ever too, just didn't want to offend any Phar Lap fans ha ha

Kinda wish that colt was mine though and didn't have to put him through the racing machine, he's amazing.


----------

